# KDE4 : Networkmanager Plasmoid

## EOF

Hat jemand schon das Plasmoid zum Networkmanager installiert?

http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=839

Ich weiss, es soll ja erst in KDE 4.3 offiziell erscheinen, aber andre

Distris nutzen es ja auch schon.

Hat jemand das Widget unter KDE 4.2.3 schon zum laufen gebracht?

Gibt es dafür eine gefahrlose Installationsmethode wie etwa über Layman?

----------

## alex00

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

----------

## ebast

Das kde-testing Overlay (im layman verfügbar) hat ein entsprechendes 9999-ebuild. Das funktioniert zumindest mit der kde aus dem trunk recht gut, wie es mit 4.2 aussieht.....   :Question: 

Vor ca. ein bis zwei Monaten war das Plasmoid allderings überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen. WLAN's wurden erkannt und angezeigt, jedoch ohne jegliche Info wie z.B. die ESSID des Netzes, konfigurieren konnte man es zwar, jedoch waren hierfür nur die GUI's vorhanden. Funktionalität hatte das irgendwie noch nicht. Über den aktuellen Stand kann ich nichts berichten.

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß, OT, aber trotzdem, weils nervt...

Werden denn keine "normalen" Programme mehr für kde geschrieben, die man auch außerhalb eines kompletten kde4-Desktops verwenden kann?

Vor kurzem kam ja die Meldung mit den ersten Schritten in Richtung "Social Desktop", und auch hier war der erste sichtbare Erfolg - ein Plasmoid.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wer da so viel Platz auf dem Desktop hat, dass das alles drauf passt! Kommt dann demnächst der "Window-Manager für Plasma"? Wenn das so weit kommt bin ich weg von KDE :/

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich weiß, OT, aber trotzdem, weils nervt...
> 
> Werden denn keine "normalen" Programme mehr für kde geschrieben, die man auch außerhalb eines kompletten kde4-Desktops verwenden kann?
> 
> Vor kurzem kam ja die Meldung mit den ersten Schritten in Richtung "Social Desktop", und auch hier war der erste sichtbare Erfolg - ein Plasmoid.
> ...

 

Du weist, dass man plasmoids auch in die kde4 panels ablegen kann?

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Du weist, dass man plasmoids auch in die kde4 panels ablegen kann?

 

Weiß ich, aber da braucht man eben das KDE4-Panel am laufen.

Nur verwende ich manchmal fluxbox. Und da gibt es kein kde4-panel. Aber kde4-Programme hab ich schon gerne (kmail, konqueror, dolphin, ...). Und genau DIESEN Fall hab ich gemeint. Wenn das so weiter geht, und für diese kleinen Utilities nur noch Plasmoids entwickelt werden, kann man kde4-Programme ohne kde4-Desktop nicht mehr verwenden...

Und alle Pplasmoids dann über den plasmoidviewer zu starten ist nicht wirklich ein gute Alternative...

----------

## EOF

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten um mit dem Networkmanager klar zu kommen. Eine sehr hübsche Möglichkeit (CLI) ist der

cnetworkmanager, den aber scheinbar niemand warten möchte. Siehe dazu

https://bugs.gentoo.org/238422

@franzf

Wenn du also ein bisschen Zeit hat, dann kannst du das machen. Das ebuild funktioniert ja schon ...

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Du weist, dass man plasmoids auch in die kde4 panels ablegen kann?

 

Hier bei mir läuft ein Enlightenment e16. Auf dem Desktop ist unten links ein Pager zur Verwaltung der 4x4 Desktops. Darüber ist ein transparentes gkrellm für Temperaturen, Netz, Top, Background-Changer usw. 

Panel -> Fehlanzeige

Systray -> Fehlanzeige

Icons auf dem Desktop -> Fehlanzeige

Das Menü kommt, wenn man mit der linken Maustaste irgendwo ins Bild klickt. Wabbelnde Fenster sind zwar schön, brauch ich aber nicht. Den Würfel fänd ich cool, allerdings wird's den für e16 nicht geben. Und das Theme für die Fensterdekoration hab ich mir selbst gebaut, weil mir sämtliche andere Themes viel zu globig und groß waren. e17 ist mir leider schon wieder zu überladen. 

Warum das Ganze?

Gegen das Desktopzumüllen hab ich generell was, weil man nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr durchsieht und außerdem die Hintergrundbilder verdeckt werden.

Für eine Start- und Taskleiste gibt's einfach keine Verwendung. Alles unnötiger Ballast. Und alle wichtigen Anzeigen gibt mir das gkrellm.

KDE4 mag ich und find ich auch toll, aber auf den Desktop samt Plasmoids kann ich gerne verzichten.

----------

## samsonus

man kann sich ja die activities zu nutze machen, wenn man auf seinem standard desktop keine plasmoiden haben will.

----------

## franzf

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> man kann sich ja die activities zu nutze machen, wenn man auf seinem standard desktop keine plasmoiden haben will.

 

Prinzipiell ja. Für Poweruser wohl auch die vernünftigste, löscht Plasma glücklicherweise die Konfiguration, wenn man ein Plasmoid vom Desktop entfernt. Grummel   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber für Leute wie musv oder mich, die nicht immer einen kompletten kde4-Desktop (sprich Plasma) laufen haben, ist das eine gewaltige Einschränkung.

2 Beispiele:

*) Mein Lieblingsmegataschenrechner unter kde3 war qalculate-kde. Für kde4 gibt es den nicht mehr als executable sondern - genau - als plasmoid.

*) Translatoid: Wäre auch als Standalone-app sehr schön, da ich damit im Gegensatz zu qleo nicht nur im Wörterbuch nachschlagen, sondern auch längere Texte mal schnell übersetzen lassen kann.

Anstatt mit den Programmen aus kde3 nach kde4 aufzuschließen, hyped man lieber mit Plasmoids rum.

Ich mag kde(4) sehr, da mir die Styles gefallen, und ich mit dem filemanager (mit dolphin aus kde4 besonders) am besten zurecht komm. Manchmal aber ärgert mich der kde4-Desktop, dass ich ein paar Tage/Wochen mit Fluxbox fahre. Und dann sollte ich auf meine kde4-Programme verzichten?

Und zurück zu kde3? Nö, ich finde viele Apps unter kde4 besser, insbesondere KMail, oder den bereits erwähnten dolphin. Und zwei Monsterlibs wie kde3/qt3 und kde4/qt4 kommen mir nicht in den RAM  :Razz: 

// Ich hoffe das war jetzt klarer formuliert.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## samsonus

vllt. wird ja nach und nach auch noch ein executable erscheinen, sonderlich schwierig sollte es ja nicht sein aus einem plasmoid ein klassisches gui prog zu machen.

also hoffen wir mal, dass die kde community nicht auf "ganz kde oder garnicht" abzielt.

----------

## Earthwings

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und alle Pplasmoids dann über den plasmoidviewer zu starten ist nicht wirklich ein gute Alternative...

 

Was stört Dich daran? Wirkt es nicht integriert genug? Sind nicht alle Funktionen verfügbar? Fehlt eine GUI zum Auswählen verfügbarer Plasmoids?

Ich denke, dass ein (möglicherweise erweiterter) Plasmoidviewer die beste Lösung ist. 

```
plasmoidviewer networkmanagement
```

 für die, die die aktuelle Version mal ausprobieren wollen.

----------

## franzf

Ein erweiterter plasmoidviewer ist vllt. tatsächlich eine Lösung. Was halt momentan nervt:

*) plasmoidviewer nimmt nicht die Config, mit der ich ein Plasmoid am Desktop eingerichtet hab. Ich könnte jetzt natürlich auch unter kde auf Plasmoids im Desktop verzichten, und stattdessen auch hier plasmoidviewer verwenden, aber das ist irgendwie Quatsch.

Vorschlag: Option --use-desktop-config(=activity - falls man das Plasmoid auf mehreren Activities liegen hat)

*) Keine Bashcompletion  :Sad:  sollte aber recht leicht möglich sein, gibts ja plasmoidviewer --list

*) Die Optik :/ Es wird der komplette gerundete Plasmoid-Hintergrund in ein Eckiges Fenster gezeichnet. Schaut irgendwie echt komisch aus.

Man könnte jetzt am Ende auch noch kbuildsycoca patchen, damit es einem automatisch ein application-Desktop-File erstellt, damit automatisch die Plasmoids im Menü auftauchen, und somit leichter als Application gefunden und gestartet werden können.

Vllt. fällt mir noch mehr ein, dann Mail ich die Vorschläge mal dem Aaron  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

ich hab es mal aus dem kde-testing overlay extraiert und inkl. der folgenden "Abhängigkeiten" installiert:

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/openresolv-3.3.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="bash-completion pam -doc (-selinux) -zsh-completion" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.1-r3  USE="dhcpcd gnutls nss resolvconf -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/networkmanager-applet-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

Wenn ich das Applet (Network Management) starte, erhalte ich nur ein transparentes Quadrat in dem ich über 'Manage Connections'

nur die VPN-Settings konfigurieren kann. Meine bestehende Lan-Verbindung wird nicht erkannt u. die anderen Tabs sind auch nicht

anwählbar.

Jemand weiter?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## astaecker

Hatte selber das gleiche Problem. Lösung: hal muss mit dem "policykit" USE-Flag installiert sein. Ich habe, da ich mich mit Policykit und ConsoleKit nicht so auskennen, einfache beide USE-Flags mit in die /etc/make.conf aufgenommen und mein System aktualisiert. Danach musste ich noch NetworkManager von Hand starten:

```
NetworkManager --no-daemon
```

(kann man bestimmt irgendwo auch automatisch starten lassen) und dann ging es. Nett, aber ich warte erstmal auf eine stabile Version (für die man dann auch kein Overlay braucht).

----------

## Qubit

Ja, ein übliches : rc-update add NetworkManager default.

Schickes Teil, danke!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## EOF

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Hatte selber das gleiche Problem. Lösung: hal muss mit dem "policykit" USE-Flag installiert sein. Ich habe, da ich mich mit Policykit und ConsoleKit nicht so auskennen, einfache beide USE-Flags mit in die /etc/make.conf aufgenommen und mein System aktualisiert. Danach musste ich noch NetworkManager von Hand starten:
> 
> ```
> NetworkManager --no-daemon
> ```
> ...

 

D.h. du wartest auf KDE 4.3 ...

Mir wäre es mittlerweile lieber, wenn man den Networkmanager ohne zusätzliche Gui in der Konsole einigermassen leicht konfigurieren könnte. Ich kenne bisher dafür nur den cnetworkmanager. 

Kennt jemand einen Weg ohne zusätzliche Konfigurationsprogramme? Welche Konfigurationsfiles muss ich wie bearbeiten um z.B. ein auf WPA2 basierendes WLAN-Netz zu kontaktieren? Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht und nichts einleuchtendes gefunden.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich weiß, der Thread ist alt. Aber wie schaut es denn nun im stable Zweig aus?

Ich habe meinen Laptop von ~amd64 auf amd64 umgestellt und dadurch 4.3.1, aber keinen Networkmanager.

Morgen gehts in die Uni und da muss ich mich per VPN einwählen.

Wie mache ich es?

Danke

----------

## astaecker

Der knetworkmanager (so heißt das Ding jetzt) ist noch nicht stabil, aber zum Teil brauchbar. LAN und WLAN geht, VPN wohl eher nicht (zumindestens kein VPNC Hybrid-Auth). knetworkmanager findest du unter kde-misc im kde-testing Overlay und auch nur als Live Ebuild, da es noch kein Release gibt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Der knetworkmanager (so heißt das Ding jetzt) ist noch nicht stabil, aber zum Teil brauchbar. LAN und WLAN geht, VPN wohl eher nicht (zumindestens kein VPNC Hybrid-Auth). knetworkmanager findest du unter kde-misc im kde-testing Overlay und auch nur als Live Ebuild, da es noch kein Release gibt.

 

Versuch den mal zu bauen, bei mir gibt es nur Fehler:

```
Scanning dependencies of target knmui

[ 46%] Building CXX object libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/activatabledebug.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/configurationlauncher.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/connectionusagemonitor.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/sessionabstractedservice.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/vpninterfaceconnectionprovider.o

[ 48%] Building CXX object libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/notificationmanager.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999/libs/service/notificationmanager.cpp: In member function 'void InterfaceNotificationHost::performInterfaceNotification(const QString&, const QString&, KNotification::NotificationFlag)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999/libs/service/notificationmanager.cpp:298: error: no matching function for call to 'KNotification::KNotification(const QString&, KNotification::NotificationFlag&, InterfaceNotificationHost* const)'

/usr/include/KDE/../knotification.h:268: note: candidates are: KNotification::KNotification(const QString&, QWidget*, const QFlags<KNotification::NotificationFlag>&)

/usr/include/KDE/../knotification.h:177: note:                 KNotification::KNotification(const KNotification&)

make[2]: *** [libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/notificationmanager.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [libs/service/CMakeFiles/knmservice.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

----------

## astaecker

Ich habe ihn installiert, allerdings wird neuerdings Qt 4.6 gebraucht. Das werde ich mir nicht installieren.

----------

## Kampfkeks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuch den mal zu bauen, bei mir gibt es nur Fehler

 

Probier mal die Revision 1046144 vom knetworkmanager-live. Das ist die letzte die ich bei mir erfolgreich kompiliert habe, bevor Qt 4.6 als abhängigkeit verlangt wurde. Ich habe akutell KDE 4.3.3 drauf. Die Revision sollte aber auch mit der 4.3.1 funktionieren. Mit dem nächsten update wirst du dann aber warten müssen bis du auf Qt 4.6 umstellst, wie arlsair schon sagte.

Mit LAN/WLAN habe ich mit dem knetworkmanager keinerlei Probleme. Es macht brav das, was es soll. VPNC habe ich aber auch nicht zum laufen bekommen.

----------

## franzf

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Ich habe ihn installiert, allerdings wird neuerdings Qt 4.6 gebraucht. Das werde ich mir nicht installieren.

 

Die Beta1 sollte keiner mehr installieren:

http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/11/12/bc-break-in-46-against-previous-46/

4.5 -> 4.6-rc1 gibts keine Probleme, von 4.6-beta -> 4.6-rc1 schon...

Und die rc1 steht scheinbar schon in den Startlöchern

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *arlsair wrote:*   Ich habe ihn installiert, allerdings wird neuerdings Qt 4.6 gebraucht. Das werde ich mir nicht installieren. 
> 
> Die Beta1 sollte keiner mehr installieren:
> 
> http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/11/12/bc-break-in-46-against-previous-46/
> ...

 

auch wenn etwas OT: bedeutet das also ich muss von qt-4.6-beta downgraden auf 4.5 und um dann auf 4.6-rc1 upzugraden? große lust hab ich da ja nicht zu bei meiner kleinen kiste für ein update 2 mal qt zu kompilieren. gibts ne alternative wie "emerge -e @alle_auf_qt_basierenden_pakete" (nachdem ichi qt auf 4.6-rc geupdatet habe)?

----------

## firefly

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> auch wenn etwas OT: bedeutet das also ich muss von qt-4.6-beta downgraden auf 4.5 und um dann auf 4.6-rc1 upzugraden? große lust hab ich da ja nicht zu bei meiner kleinen kiste für ein update 2 mal qt zu kompilieren. gibts ne alternative wie "emerge -e @alle_auf_qt_basierenden_pakete" (nachdem ichi qt auf 4.6-rc geupdatet habe)?

 

nein kein downgrade. sondern es müssen nur alle pakete, welche mit qt-4.6-beta übersetzt wurden, müssen neu übersetzt werden. Wenn du qt-4.6-beta1 nicht installiert hattest, beim upgrade auf qt-4.6(-rcX), ist kein recompile nötig.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur für die Leute, die das gleiche Problem hatten, wie ich.

Ich nutze nun nm-applet. Klappt gut, subjektiv sogar besser als knetworkmanager-9999 in Verbindung mit kde-4.3.72.

Damit kann ich erstmal leben.

Tobi

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

das Networkmanager-Plasmoid benutze ich mittlerweile schon länger und habe eigentlich auch keine Probleme damit. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo ich jetzt noch was einstellen kann. Wenn nämlich mehr als 1 WLAN-AP in der Nähe ist und der Empfang ähnlich gut ist, dann verbindet er sich ständig neu, sodass ich nicht wirklich eine nutzbare Verbindung bekomme.

Wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass es am Roaming liegt, er springt nämlich ständig zwischen 4 bis 6 verschiedenen APs hin und her. Da kann ich natürlich keine ordentliche Verbindung bekommen. Ist das eine Einstellung vom Networkmanager-Plasmoid oder liegt die wo anders? Ich würde dann nämlich Roaming gerne etwas weniger sprunghaft einrichten.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!

----------

